# NE Ohio Morels 2016



## jdk32581

I know Grizzly already found some baby blacks but let's start a fresh thread for finds in Northeast Ohio.

False morels found today in one of my black spots... Exact same date as last year minus the snow.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Neat find! Comparing them to the acorn caps, they are still quite small so, good eyes! Yes, it's time to get back out there and have another look. I noticed about 8 dandelions up in my back yard this afternoon. Things are a darn sight further along than they were at this time last year.


----------



## sjllaurie

Anyone finding any in Richland county ohio yet? Still a bit early but I really have the fever!!!


----------



## jdk32581

Buckeye 

Make sure that they are true dandelions and not cat ears. Last week I thought I was seeing dandelions in the road ditches but they were cats. I am convinced that the cats come sooner


----------



## buckeyebowman

No, jdk, they were genuine dandelions. I could follow the stem right down to the dandelion green. BTW, if there's anyone out there who likes dandelion as bitter greens for salad, or would like to try them, now is the time to get them. They're still young, tender, and not overly bitter. 

But, with the cold and snow last night, they're gone. Not a single yellow flower left in the yard after the snow melted. I don't know where they go, but they certainly didn't go to seed!


----------



## midniterider

Richland Co. Friday during the sleet/snow. Sheltered side of a ridge. 2 dozen or so. Blacks.


----------



## zinnas

Wow i can't believe someone found some already in this crazy weather.I sure would like to buy a mess if anyone gets sick of eating them lol.Im in Seneca Co.


----------



## ant

Buckeye the best Dandy greens are before they flower.And the flower itself is great battered and fried.


----------



## not2oldyet

I think it is going to be a crazy year. We went looking for greys but found 50 yellows in Richland County today.


----------



## cooley

Not2oldyet yet how much snow did you guys get over weekend? We got about 5 in. Of snow here in Trumbull some reported 7 in. I have not found any here yet.


----------



## midniterider

Wow, that was fast...blacks to yellows in 4 days or so. Sunny the next 5 days or so. Time to get out again.


----------



## not2oldyet

We got a couple of inches of snow and the tops of some had been froze. BUT here is what puzzles me...this was our grey (black) honey hole. We were out of town and did not check the end of March...I didn't expect to find any let alone yellows.


----------



## not2oldyet

We got a couple of inches of snow and the tops of some had been froze. BUT here is what puzzles me...this was our grey (black) honey hole. We were out of town and did not check the end of March...I didn't expect to find any let alone yellows. Hope the pics show up


----------



## not2oldyet

Not sure what I did wrong but click on the funky pic and it will take you to photo bucket.


----------



## roderickscott5

I found 4 yellows in Delaware county today, still building. With this warm weather coming in, it should happen by the weekend. Was in a hotspot, south facing slope, in green vege, getting more sun than rest of woods. One at base of Osage Orange, one at base of white ash, the other two were standing alone.


----------



## cooley

Nice find not2oldyet. Around Elm? What's crazy is the highest 4" soil temp. In Ohio today is showing 46 degrees. We're showing 38 here in Trumbull Co. and I believe your area is 41 and these things are popping. Anyone have thoughts on these cold soil temps and morels are still growing?


----------



## not2oldyet

At the risk of sounding trite...they are the elusive morel. I have been hunting for 50 years and as soon as I think I have a rhyme or reason, I am proven wrong. Yes look at soil temps but watch the calendar and green growth, also devils urns. Just when I think I know...I don't. i am retired and have time to look so I simply post what I find so hopefully you find too.


----------



## not2oldyet

Oh and not around elm but around the same elevation within 30 feet of about 1100 ft each way. I don't know if that means anything or not, but it is what it is.


----------



## soldie

Are Delaware and Richland counties considered Northeast Ohio?


----------



## cwlake

@ not2oldyet, call me crazy but what you have there in them pics are black sponges. Ive hunted over 50 years and them are the light colored blacks. Same configuration, same size of stems and same pores as a black. Ok now tell me I'm nuts. It makes sense that there was no elms around.


----------



## ant

I cant find the pics.Good to see you back not2oldyet.


----------



## cwlake

Pics are on the prior page, post #71713, click the black box. I'd be interested on your thoughts ant.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'm not seeing any black box. Not2old said to click on the "funky pic", so I clicked on the avatar and got the profile page.


----------



## cwlake

On my computer it is post#71713. There is a little black box with an X through it directly under the post. Click on that and it goes to Photobucket. Anyway, that's about the nicest bunch of shrooms I've seen this year. Great find!


----------



## ant

Cant find the pics but glad someone is finding.


----------



## the shroominator

Cwlake I agree with you. Those definitely look more like blacks than yellows


----------



## not2oldyet

Thanks Ant! You could be right Cwlake, this old dog is not2oldyet to learn. Buckeyebowman, I said the funky pic not the ugly one :-D I am going to try to load again one pic from this year, but photobucket has them from last year too. Either way they are history now, we enjoyed them with the grandkids!


----------



## not2oldyet

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## midniterider

18 more blacks...me 7, the wife 11. She's seeing them better this year. These were top edge of a ditch running beside an old overgrown driveway. Eveythings been in full sun so far...prob because soil temp is still down. Nothing showing in normal spots in the woods though.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow, not2old! That pic looks like the youngest, most freshly popped black I've ever seen! Looks like the sun has never hit it.


----------



## boris

I tried morels just once in my life when I was a child in Russia. Can anyone help me find them near Cleveland. My email is [email protected]
I hope it is not too late.


----------



## jdk32581

Some my buddy's sent me pictures of blacks today. Good size ones too. Gonna check my black spots here in NE ohio tomorrow ....


----------



## jdk32581

Buckeye 

How are those stinky onions looking? I would like to head out there Thursday


----------



## mushroom_mentor

My partner and I have a youtube channel dedicated to mushroom hunting! We share tips and advice on getting started. We will be filming our mushroom finds everyday during the season so at that point it will be a daily vlog series!! woohoo!

We’re also trying to get a group together to do a foray here in MN, so subscribe like, and share. It would also be fun to hear your first morel story! You can comment on my youtube video in the comments section or you can submit a video comment! How cool is that!

We’re looking to meet new people and share our passions, that’s what this is about. Please don’t come if you are looking to judge and be negative. We are positive people who love life and have all kinds of good vibes! If you’ve got a similar outlook then come on down!
[video]https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04[/video]


----------



## jdk32581

Mentor 

This thread is for northeast ohio morel discussion only.


----------



## vinnyv

1st year out hunting. ....use to eat morels with my dad as a young boy, now looking to start with my 2 young girls. Went out yesterday but nothing, or at least I didn't find anything. Wish me luck.......can't wait. Starke county Ohio. (North Canton)
Thank's mushroom mentor. Any help is appreciated. Be well my friend's and happy hunting.


----------



## soldie

Mentor doesn't care. They're always filling these message boards with their garbage videos


----------



## Old Elm

Mentor, the only thing that exceeds your enthusiasm, is your total lack of understanding why &amp; how we purse them. Hmmm..... No morel mushroom experts you say, well I don't know about that, but I do know there are plenty of people who talk about them, but few who actually find them. Maybe you've learned all your misinformation on the web,and combined it with your imagination,but please don't go on posting it on this forum.
Some of us are out in the woods to share in the dignity,honor &amp; spirituality that comes from being at one with Mother Nature not to turn a profit out of it. PEACE


----------



## shroomerboomer6969

Mentor is a moron. Morel experts are the people who have been hunting in the woods their entire lives, who have a passion for the outdoors and enjoy the search more than anything. Shouldn't post about something your obviously ignorant about.


----------



## the shroominator

Lets get back on track ppl. I found a teeny tiny gray yesterday. South west portage county. I give it another week and they should b up pretty decent around here hopefully


----------



## buckeyebowman

jdk, had Sis up visiting from Florida last week, so no time. Spent all day on yard work today. Tomorrow is my buddy's birthday and we're going golfing. Wednesday I plan to get out and have a good look around. Supposed to get some rain Thursday PM/Friday AM. That should give them a kick in the pants.

Eh, I figure let people post what they want (to a point), we don't have to read or watch it. I'm certainly no expert, this is only my 4th year. That's why I joined board like this, to read posts and ask questions, and people were more than willing to help. Here's to a good season.


----------



## vinnyv

Heading back out in a bit still think a little to early. Rain tomorrow. 
Thank you for the emails glad to know there's folks willing to help.
Stark Co. Happy hunting my friends. 

Need to change this wicked profile pic.


----------



## buckeyebowman

That's hopeful news, ksu. And jdk, check your e-mail.


----------



## vinnyv

Hopefully more rain than what's showing up here in Stark Co. 
Found an old time morel hunter at my local Dunkin Donuts, seems I've been hitting the right spots just not the time. She's been hunting them since she was 5 with her grand pappy. She willing to show me there old stomping grounds. She's 70 but raring to go. Can't wait.


----------



## timbucktoo

Getting out for my first time hunting tomorrow or the following day. We’re currently getting rained on nicely and from what I gather, they should be popping up here in the next few days with the rain and warmer temps. I’m in NE Ohio, more specifically Cleveland – Hinckley, Ohio.

I’ve been out over the past couple weeks mainly while turkey hunting, just trying to properly identify trees in my area. Beginning to understand some of the differences. Anyhow, I’m excited to get out and get some exercise and maybe find a shroom or two!


----------



## not2oldyet

I enjoy hunting in the rain. It tamps down the leaves and makes the mushrooms
easier to spot....but I am having to work at it a little harder this year! Buckeyebowman are you related to Ducky? The old barber from the greatest generation who taught me how to hunt certainly didn't understand phenotypes. He was from the greatest generation and probably thought mangos were....green peppers too! I am grateful I know more about how to find them and obviously less about phenotypes!


----------



## not2oldyet

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## jdk32581

Baby Greys in my spot the other day... Monday I believe..... NE Ohio


----------



## cooley

Great News JDK! This Moisture this evening and tomorrow and next week should have us booming here in the NE I will be out this weekend hitting it hard,the woods are looking right now! Have you taking soil temps lately?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Not2old, what in the world are phenotypes? I've heard of phenobarbitol, and no, that's not a brand of shaving cream! I did have an uncle who was a barber, but his nickname wasn't Ducky. 

If it's not a downpour tomorrow I'm going to try to get out and take another look. This rain hasn't amounted to all that much so far, but I guess it's better than nothing. Hoping for a little more before it's over.


----------



## vinnyv

Just checked soil temps in Stark Co and they were @ 53 degrees. 
I'll be out again in rhe morning.


----------



## the shroominator

Been out every other day this week here in southern portage/summit counties. So far 3 small half free's and a tiny gray. I'm hoping/guessing that by mid week next we will be seeing some numbers. May apples are leaved out now. Nothing around elms yet. What are everyone else's observations up here?


----------



## vinnyv

Found one in stark co only been out for 10 min ......I don't know how to upload.......if someone wants to text me i can send you the photo to post.
678 258 5826 Dominic. 1st rookie mistake when I raked the leaves back i broke the tip. But still have one . Ground temps this morning read 50 degrees.


----------



## timbucktoo

Nice Dominic, keep me posted. I'll text you, going out right now myself.


----------



## maggiesails

I've been looking near Sparta this morning and no luck. May be a little cool. We always seem to be later than other places nearby .. maybe the elevation? Will go out again later.


----------



## jdk32581

Dominic

Use tinypic.com to upload pics from your computer or tinypic app to upload from your phone or tablet . After a the link is created after you upload the picture cut and paste the line into the picture box on the forum


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi67.tinypic.com/15geb5u.jpg
Not sure if this will work.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi67.tinypic.com/15geb5u.jpg
Here is another pic. Rookie mistake ......clipped the top off when I raked the leaves back.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi63.tinypic.com/14scetx.jpg
Sorry guy's and gals aboit the multiple post, getting use to this. This should be right.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi64.tinypic.com/2cx7pz8.jpg
I know nothing to be proud of but I'm excited to find my 1st. 
I know I should have left small ones but a lot of people hunt in my location. 
How can I delete my multiple post?? And put multiple photos on one post?
Happy hunting my friend's.


----------



## vinnyv

The little 3 (dark ones) found hanging in a bag on the trail. Unlucky someone.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh man, Vinny! They have to be kicking themselves!

Shroominator, the may apples are up on the ridge I hunt, but they're still very small, and most of them are pretty closed up. Overall the ridge still looks brown! Not so the creek bottom, very green down there but I don't find may apples. I guess they just don't grow down there. 

Hopefully this rain will give everything a kick in the pants, I just wish we had gotten a little more. When I watched the weather report last night, the storm that was in Indiana looked like Hell was coming to dinner! It was few gentle sprinkles by the time it got here. Still, I'm glad we got some moisture. We needed it.


----------



## c_allard

looking for someone in Sidney or Shelby Co. Ohio that want's a friend to mushroom hunt with . hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## longbowshroomer

out yesterday in Portage Co. things looked good as far as vegitation and fiddleheads but no shrooms were found. Hopefully better luck next week.


----------



## jdk32581

Vinny

Click the "image" button in the reply box. Then copy and paste the link created by tinypic into that box. You can do this multiple times and put as many pics into the reply as you want. You want to use the "image code for forums and message boards" line. I also believe you can past the "html" line directly into the reply box without clicking the "image" button first.


----------



## vinnyv

Thanks Jdk


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi68.tinypic.com/eqd0dl.jpg
Stark is starting to pop. Had to snag the tiny ones,everyone around me they wouldn't have lasted long.


----------



## vinnyv

Only out for an hour.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi66.tinypic.com/2dv0jkp.jpg
Final haul for the day. .....no where near elm ......thorny is your friend says mossy one.
Jappy hunting friend's.


----------



## vinnyv

Sry. ...Stark Co.


----------



## toll4shrooms

I went out yesterday to my early spot and found one tree that had about 50 grays and yellows under it. Five or six other places in the same area had lots of small morels under 1 inch and it looks like the tops were frosted on them. After the thunderstorm Tuesday morning, I think it would should be looking up for the weekend. This was in Wayne County Ohio.


----------



## fiddlehead90

Hi all! I am new to this website/message board, however, this will be my second year hunting morels on my own. Anyone near Trumbull/Mahoning county finding anything yet? I haven't checked my spots in a couple days but nothing as of Sunday evening. I will check again after work tonight.

Also - how do I change this dang username photo?!


----------



## rumpleforeskin

I went to Mohican for the second time this season to my Black spot. Still none. I did see a few fresh false Morels and a few different toad stools. It still looks young to me. I found Blacks there on April 26 last year. I have ran into a few other folks that said they found a few but nothing to write home about. 

Good Luck!


----------



## cooley

Trumbull Co. On the board! Left them to grow a bit but this is a good sign!


----------



## timbucktoo

Hi Fiddlehead90, welcome to the Forum. You should be able to find a few people on the forum from your area. Scroll back a page or two and also give the general Ohio Forum a look, I see people posting from them counties frequently .

As for the photo, that can be found in the FAQ portion of the site.
How to change my profile picture?
To change your profile image please go to gravatar.com create an account and add your photo.

Happy Hunting,

Tim


----------



## shroomerboomer6969

hey foreskin, i was there yesterday and didn't see anything besides red and black cups and some false morels, i think after that rain tho, they should be popping off like a red headed step child. I'm going back this weekend, if u go before then a report would be appreciated.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi65.tinypic.com/1zydma8.jpg
Today's haul.
Stark Co.


----------



## buckeyebrett

Nice, Vinny!


----------



## vinnyv

Question...... if I found a mother load by a apply tree yesterday will anything pop up later .....I was shaking my mesh bag all around the area. Just curious. 
Thank you.


----------



## timbucktoo

Man, you sure found a honey hole Dominick! That's incredible!


----------



## fiddlehead90

Cooley - that IS a great sign! I checked 3 spots yesterday evening .. still nothing. Starting to get antsy but this gives me hope! (haha)


----------



## vinnyv

Another great batch today......will post pics soon. 
Thank's TimbuckToo and BuckeyeBrett.


----------



## missmoreltoyou

I have them in Sandusky County..found about 30 a week ago only about an inch high..thankful for the rain we have gotten twice and have not picked them yet..they are over three to four inches tall now. It is so early for me to find them in this area..do you all think there will be additional ones closer to Mother's day with all this rain we are to get the next 5 days?


----------



## cooley

Fiddlehead I check an area today and nothing. We are suppose to get 1/2 of rain tomorrow into fri. Which will help. The ones I found under the ash get a lot of sun, I checked that tree last Thursday and there was nothing up, by Tuesday this week they were up, I'm guessing the rain we had last Friday helped so moisture will diffently help. Last year here in Trumbull we had no rain during the season and it made for a bad season.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Vinny, you're cleaning up! Congrats! More may pop later if conditions are right, but it won't be from any spore you scattered this year, it will be from what's already in the ground. 

Cooley, a good sign for you guys. I think you got more moisture out of that last storm than we did. I went to one of my favorite spots today that's a little South and East of me. I'm in Youngstown. The place was bone dry, and the ground was hard as rock! There's still time, but we need rain. We're supposed to get some tonight and tomorrow. Here's hoping.


----------



## vinnyv

Thank you for the info. Buckeyebowman, much appreciated.


----------



## cooley

Buckeye next week should start getting good for us! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi65.tinypic.com/68ve38.jpg
Not as good as the day before but not bad
Happy hunting.


----------



## wild_eats_88

I'm here in ashtabula county and haven't found a single one. I've been out looking but got nothing yet except for some other wild edibles. I got some nice ramps yesterday. Can't wait to find some morels this year.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Don't give up hope yet, Wild Eats. This is only my 4th year hunting. In 2013 I found nothing until I found a small patch that were way past their prime, but it gave me hope and I learned something. 2014 was a pretty good year for me. I just looked at the pics again, and the dates range from May 10 to May 23. I'm in Mahoning Co. so a fair distance South of you.


----------



## toll4shrooms

I want out today in Medina county. I found 11 medium to large grays under one tree and three more grays under another tree within 100 yards or so. That was all I saw there in about two hours of looking. They were on a Southern exposure. I talked to a couple friends in they found a few in Wayne County and down by Loudonville. Not many but it's time to look


----------



## phloem48

Hey anyone near Cleveland Ohio? I am new to mushroom hunting and trying to learn. Anyone willing to meet up and do some hunts this summer?


----------



## timbucktoo

Phloem48, I'm from the Cleveland area and just starting my first season. 
Shoot me an email. [email protected]


----------



## vinnyv

Just had 2 and a half pounds of morels taken from me by a state park ranger. .....I believe he was in the wrong. ??


----------



## the shroominator

Vinnyv if you were where I think you were than I believe you are correct. Stark parks has just leased that park but after some research I found that their management plan has yet to be determined and they are defaulting to the state park rules under their guidance. As quoted. Finley Lahmers stated that he is a member of the Mushroom Society and would like to know if there will be any rule changes at said park that would affect their mushroom hunting there. R. Fonte explained that this has not been addressed yet. This is something that the new Natural Resources Manager will address once he begins his employment with Stark Parks. At this time, Stark Parks does not allow anyone to remove anything from the parks but our agreement with the State of Ohio is to follow their policies until we conduct and adopt a master plan for Said park. Email me @ [email protected] and I will send you the link. Unless they have all of a sudden come up with their management plan than its my entitled OPINION. that the ranger was misinformed or misunderstood the encompassing matter.


----------



## the shroominator

In which case if I am correct than you should be awarded your mushrooms back along with an apology. I will be looking deeper into this matter on Monday when the offices are open. Heck I may go there to speak with a ranger this weekend and ask them to look at my findings and if they can give me an explanation or their interpretation on the matter


----------



## vinnyv

Thanks the shroominator. Email sent.


----------



## jdk32581




----------



## the shroominator

Awesome jd!! What kind of habitat were the blacks in?


----------



## vinnyv

Found some more tonight post pictures in a bit.
Jdk32581 how do you make your pic show up like that.....I use tiny pic and mine come up as a link everyone has to click on. Thank's in adv.


----------



## vinnyv

Sm find today but only out for about hour and a half. 
Starke Co.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi68.tinypic.com/m9yblx.jpg


----------



## timbucktoo

Cleveland Area not yielding any morels yet, however plenty of other kinds of shrooms...









If anyone knows what some of thee might be, post em up! ]//i68.tinypic.com/58jgy.jpg[/img] ]//i64.tinypic.com/2uqzq6s.jpg[/img] ]//i67.tinypic.com/be61s.jpg[/img] ]//i63.tinypic.com/1zguz60.jpg[/img] ]//i66.tinypic.com/16c42dl.jpg[/img] ]//i66.tinypic.com/35kqtq8.jpg[/img] ]//i65.tinypic.com/35lengi.jpg[/img] ]//i64.tinypic.com/25f0mea.jpg[/img] ]//i64.tinypic.com/igj9zk.jpg[/img] ]//i67.tinypic.com/tahrbn.jpg[/img] ]//i64.tinypic.com/11uvtbo.jpg[/img]


----------



## buckeyebowman

TimBuck! Jeez dude! Do you know what you're doing to my head? Checked here because I saw a recent post by you, and said, "Wait a minute! Didn't I just reply to that?!" See my reply on the Ohio Message Board. LOL!


----------



## maggiesails

We found several large yellows near Sparta on 4/27. A couple the next day but none since. Will go out and look again today.


----------



## vinnyv

Found another mother load. ....will post pics after they finish soaking .


----------



## shroom_rookie

Hi friends. This is my second year hunting morels. I am in Eastern OH right on the border of WV. I am in what i think are GREAT woods been to multiple spots my uncle tells me he finds them every year. Tons of dead elm trees but i have gone out everyday day this past week and havent found a single Morel. Am i doing something wrong or am i just very unlucky?


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi67.tinypic.com/2mhx9wx.jpg
Morning haul......have 2 photos to follow.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi64.tinypic.com/10dvd5l.jpg
Largest one today.
Last pic is a gallon bag


----------



## vinnyv

http://s9.tinypic.com/2n066v4_th.jpg
Sry largest here.


----------



## yelcobra98

Yesterday, in Summit County we found 5 half frees and 5 grays.


----------



## jdk32581

Blacks were around some type of oak on a raised area. I think pin oak. Need to verify 
Click the image button in the reply box . Then paste the tiny pic link into it. Then hit reply 

Vinny a lot of those look like tulip morels . What type of trees are you finding them around ?


----------



## cooley

I managed to get out for short walk and found these 2 yellows and a few tulip morels. I believe it's going to start real good here in the Northern OH the next 2 weeks! Time to start checking dead Elms and Apple this week.


----------



## majorajor

TimBuckToo - The 5th and 6th images, the ones growing on deadwood that look meaty with the feathery brown caps, I believe those are Polyporus Squamosus, otherwise known as Dryad's Saddle. Their spore print will be white, so test on a black surface to be sure. They are unpalatable when older as they get tough, but if you have young specimens, you can slice them very very thinly and fry them hard and fast in butter. They'll crisp up and be delicious with a little salt sprinkled over. A much overlooked mushroom. 

Some of the other species you may have are Galerina marginata, Inocybe/Clitocybe, Agaricus and Gymnopylus. These are largely poisonous, and some varieties of the species indicated have reported cases of death. It's best not to fiddle too much with them, unless collecting only to identify. I wouldn't even put them close to my edible mushroom bags. 

The thin yellow, white and green wood mushrooms are not good to eat either, but pretty to look at.


----------



## vinnyv

Apple jdk....
Not sure if any of you use an app called Geo tracker......pretty sweet. Have every shroom I've picked located and marked for next go around.


----------



## vinnyv

Jdk.....ya know I found another hotbed yesterday just outside an apple tree so to be honest I hot so excited didnt really take not of the other trees. I'll be heading out later and will verify. But after Google search of tulip morel. ....I think your right. Keep ya posted. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## wdc295

Hey vinnyv this is Dylan met up with you at the park a few hours ago. Just wanted to say good luck on your surgery hope everything goes well. Feel free to email me whenever [email protected]


----------



## timbucktoo

majorajor, Thanks for the reply and bit of information there. Appreciate it!


----------



## vinnyv

Thanks brother wdc295....will post a pic of my meager finds in a bit. Tried the other side not to shabby only looked for an hr.


----------



## toll4shrooms

We have been finding all stages of morels. Fresh small grays and yellows to older greys and yellows. One grey I had today was almost 6 inches tall. It seems like they are not quickly drying out, with all the cool wet weather. I also had a few 5 to 6 inch yellows. Some have had a little burn on them, but there was frost here Saturday morning on my deck. We have been picking in Richland, Wayne medina and Lorain counties. Almost 200 since Friday with 5 of us. It's not outstanding numbers but not bad. We have had to look pretty hard and cover some ground. I think it going to keep going for another few weeks. I can't figure out how to post pics.


----------



## timbucktoo

Cooley, where about in Northern Ohio are you located?


----------



## yellow sponge

Found these is Tuscarawas county.  

I think they are about over, actually about half of what I found were too far gone to eat. I dunno if they will come up on north banks next week or not.


----------



## cooley

Timbucktoo I'm in Trumbull Co. I'm heading out tomorrow. Have not been out since I posted the pics, I have not found any to date around elms or Apple trees which leads me to believe it hasn't started good up here yet, now I may be wrong but I'm hoping for the best. I'll keep you all posted! 
My buddy is coming up from Southern Ohio to hunt with me we are going to cover some ground.


----------



## timbucktoo

Good deal, Cooley! Keep us posted.


----------



## jdk32581

I have been finding medium to large greys around elm and ash for about ten days . I have a bad feeling about this year . Hopefully I am wrong and one warm up will kick them into high gear . Most finds have been up high or in warm sunny spots which is a good sign. I have also been finding fresh half frees . Weird year so far . Not sure what to think


----------



## jdk32581

Geauga portage Cuyahoga summit county


----------



## cooley

JDK I hear you about the bad feeling.....I checked Apple,Elm and Ash today and a big fat goose egg! I'm hoping I'm wrong and a warm up will get them popping. I will be out hitting it hard this weekend. I know if they are not up by next weekend its probably over before it even started here.


----------



## cooley

I just seen the soil temp from the Central Ohio Farmers Co-Op for today in my area was 47 degrees! This gives me some hope that it's not over here in the northeast Ohio area! 
http://www.centralohfarm.com/index.cfm?show=1&amp;mapID=20&amp;showMenu=0


----------



## the shroominator

It's not over Cooley. It might be over after next weekend tho


----------



## the shroominator

I'm still finding plenty of freshies. Not tons but I guess that's to be expected with the weather we are having. Every things slow in the fungus world right now. Although I've been seeing some of the biggest cup fungi I've ever seen before. Big enough you could actually drink from them if you wanted


----------



## cooley

It hasn't really started here for my area found a few yellows and tulip morels. I believe the ground temps just are not warm enough yet. I'm still hoping for a good year. These morels are hard to figure out. It seems like all the stars have to align before you find them.


----------



## the shroominator

Yep! They sure do. It also seems like 10-20% of the land you cover holds morels. The rest is the beautiful walk to your spot. And sometimes your spore bag comes in handy and you find a little jewel on your route in an unlikely spot


----------



## jdk32581

Soil temperature readings yesterday were all below 50 ..... However it's not a good sign when southern and central michigan is blowing up right now with finds . Either we are screwed here in NE ohio again or its a very delayed late start .


----------



## the shroominator

Let's hope for the late start. I remember some years where Michigan was finding them and I was having a cow because I wasn't finding any but then I started gettin em. Time will tell with next weeks weather


----------



## buckeyebowman

Finally broke the ice with a couple of nice yellows today. Not much, but at least it's something. And, it's the earliest I have found morels in my area (Mahoning Co.). Things are a little weird in the woods. Far too dry and crunchy for starters. Nothing shroomy is really booming out there, not even LBM's! 

The weather people keep promising us rain, but we get these pitiful little sprinkles that don't amount to much, just like this afternoon! We need a good soaker. There's rain in the forecast for 4 out of the next 5 days, but if we don't get some decent moisture, that could be all she wrote!


----------



## cooley

Nice Buckeye! What kind of tree did you find them around. I went Fri. Found 2 greys around Elm and 6 around tulip poplar. We must of track 5 miles or better fri and sat and that's all we found......my fear is we may be done chalking up another bad year here....If we do not get that rain their calling for with day time temps in 70s and 50s at night we're screwed. I'm going to check a few more spots this week and weekend if the blondes are not there by then it's over here.


----------



## the shroominator

Buckeye I saw your post on the OGF website. I would like to recommend that next year you might want to schedule a few trips to west central Pa. Or central Ohio in early to mid April for Ohio and late April for Pa. It does seem like your in the twilight zone for fungus in your area. Branch out if you've got the time. I think I may need to do the same. Though I do find morels I wish I could find more. Seems like in the more populated areas it's tough to have a spot that nobody else knows about. You could be in great territory but others may be beating you to the punch


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cooley, I found mine near apple trees. The elm thing isn't working, yet! Checked my favorite elm yesterday and found about 8 to 10 little LBM's, the first I've seen this year if you can believe it! They're normally everywhere as are dryad saddles which I haven't seen either. True, I'm not looking for them, but I usually can't avoid them. I'm praying for enough rain to make a good day for still hunting, when you can move through the woods without making a sound instead of crunch, crunch, CRUNCH!

Shroominator, I have tried to expand my search area locally, even on my hunting club. With 2,200 acres there's lots of room. I've been hunting (game) nearly 50 years, and am really good at reading sign. I found a deer that a friend had arrowed last Fall that blew his mind! He paid me his ultimate compliment. Said I could track a white bee in a blizzard! I can guarantee you that no one has gone through where I found those morels, and other areas I've checked. After searching up on the slopes, I decided to go low yesterday thinking there might be more moisture. I found a couple, plus 4 over the hill Verpas, so my thinking wasn't completely wrong. 

Tried the same trick today in another location. Mixed hardwood bottomland shading into thickets. I did NOT find a mushroom of any kind today. I couldn't believe it! Again, no sign of humans being down there. We need rain badly! 

And I'm all for branching out, but you still need somewhere specific to go. You may think an area has morels, but you don't really know until you find them. But there are ancillary benefits. I found a great ramp patch looking for morels. And today, I found some great deer hunting spots. Now, my knees are screaming at me, but a couple of bourbons has helped that.


----------



## the shroominator

Lol. I hear ya on the knees! I'm a carpet installer by trade and a morel hunter by heart. Even during deer season I'm looking for prospective morel spots. You can't find em if ya ain't walkin.


----------



## jdk32581

After the fever set in the stars were not lining up in my spots. I have spent many hours reading and studying morels. After my millionth motherlode youtube video i was fet up. I love Ohio and will always be Ohio grown ..... The problem with NE Ohio is there just aren't enough morels for a guy like me . I don't want ten or a hundred I want a thousand. I don't want ounces I want pounds....

I read every post on every forum and joined every facecrap group dedicated to morels (my girlfriend's account I never bothered to sign up for facecrap). She was not a fan of fifty morel updates a day on her page but she puts up with all my crap God bless her.

After detailed planning I decided to make two road trips to two locations this year..... Today was my first day of hunt number one location number one. 

Everyone on this forum has been great and I have learned a lot. Even though we have never met I feel friendship. I am now a tree hunter. 

I am done searching for morels I want to harvest morels. Today I finally got my motherlode. I plan on doubling this amount tomorrow.


----------



## jdk32581

One of the funnest days of my life and will never forget it. Many more to come .

No time to count or weigh them. Probably 300-600 shrooms 20-25 pounds. Monsters every where. Hundreds upon hundreds of dead elms and ash. They were growing on the hills, the bottoms, the tops, and flat lands in grassy fields. Insanity.

Eight hour drive... No problem


----------



## cwlake

Jdk, Awesome finds!! I love it when someone finally figures it out and it all comes together. Do you mind telling what county or what part of the state? I'm guessing Michigan.


----------



## toll4shrooms

I hiked about 14 miles last wednesday to Saturday morning and we found 5. I looked all over the terrain from hill tops to wet swampy bottoms here in medina Wayne and Lorain counties. Found a few nice sheds and a couple of unique deer skulls with horns but the shrooms were being elusive. there was a light frost at my house on 4/30. Maybe that dropped the new ones back down. And the weather has been cool and wet. The guys around here are finding a few but not in the usual spots. It's like buying lottery tickets, you just keep waiting for the next winner.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Congratulations jdk! That is getting it done! I'm going to guess Michigan as well. Everything I've read makes it sound like morel heaven, although Indiana can be good too. 

Strange how it goes toll4shrooms. Your weather has been wet and we've been pretty much bone dry over here, and we're not that far apart. Seeing rain on the radar, so there's a possibility I could pull something out in the end here.


----------



## jim33

Sweet man. I can't wait to get up north here in a couple days.


----------



## cmalinzak

Not northern Michigan, blacks aren't up yet. Seems to be a week behind because of the cold nights. Low of 32 Saturday!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Another pitiful little sprinkle last night. Mostly cloudy today, with a little sun in the afternoon and reasonable temps, which are going to be close to ideal for nearly a week. Not a drop of rain during the day. Weatherman is wrong again! Come on, weather gods! At least I know where some will be if you just give us the water!


----------



## jdk32581

Not Michigan ... That trip is a couple weeks away 


Mississippi River 

I will try and post some more pictures tonight .we must have got 100 to 200 jumbos. Some were as big as grapefruit. They grow every where . We were picking them off of elms in grassy fields. No woods in sight


----------



## jdk32581




----------



## the shroominator

Wow! Looks like you found morel paradise!! Can I go?? Lol I'll wear a blindfold in the car


----------



## the shroominator

Jdk can I ask what state you were in?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Great find jdk. When someone who isn't a professional hunter hits a motherland like that it gives the rest of us hope and inspiration. Hope you score big in Michigan too as long as it's not my honeyhole.lol


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Morels are so good on pizza! We've been find a lot of morels and now we are eating pizza on camera for you to watch. It's called a muckbang! Check it out. [video]https://youtu.be/xq5JNfFsKSs[/video]


----------



## Old Elm

Oh my GOSH, Have you two no decency or respect for this forum or the good people on it? Please desist with your trolling, spammy ways on here!! Thank you.


----------



## cmalinzak

That is epic-OldElm jealous. Sometimes when you find so many Morels you have to be creative!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Bulls__t CZAK. They are just a couple of yuppie, hipster a holes trying to knock down some easy cash with their shit website.


----------



## Guest

Damn hipsters and their spam.. I hope a bear or a wolf turns them into a muckbang next time they go mushroom hunting.. That would be a video I'd gladly watch..


----------



## buckeyebowman

If they're finding morels and enjoying them, I guess I'm OK with that. Back to the point. Jdk, looks like you have a morel assembly line going there! And there look to be some real nice size ones. Way to go. I love seeing pics like this!


----------



## cooley

Found 14 morels this season after miles of looking. I feel I'm a pretty good morel hunter, I know what trees to look for but it looks like another bad year. I'm hoping the next few warm days and rain will get the big blondes up but have a bad feeling because I have not found any big blondes this season. What's everyone thoughts about the northeast Ohio area? Is there still time?


----------



## the shroominator

Hard to say Cooley. Just depends on your area. Yesterday in the portage/summit county area I found a few doz tulips way deep in a poplar grove but sadly most were pretty limp and some were a little crumbly. Still edible but they were up for a while. So that leads me to believe that what's up is up and you'll need to try to go where there are no foot prints. Stay in the shade and you might have it made


----------



## majorajor

Oddly enough my shrooming partner and I found a very early Chicken growing on a large hardwood log last Saturday high on the peak of a hill, and the Dryad Saddles are getting big and tough. No morels in sight. Maybe just the right spot at a weird time with the right weather, but man, never seen a chicken at the beginning of May near a cold snap. We're going back to check its growth progress tomorrow in the morning. Geauga county. Probably not the end of morels but its definitely a sign of some kind. We'll post a pic this weekend unless something gets to it first.


----------



## morelseeker

I was guessing Mississippi Palisades State Park and across the river at Green Island, when you said eight hour drive.


----------



## timbucktoo

Well, up here in Cleveland, I'm finding Squat! I found a dead Elm paradise and not a single morel mushroom. I however did find a Pheasants Back Honey Hole...

]//i68.tinypic.com/j7g39y.jpg[/img] 
]//i63.tinypic.com/v4wb9g.jpg[/img] 
]//i66.tinypic.com/2462fzq.jpg[/img] 
]//i67.tinypic.com/16iilwj.jpg[/img] 
]//i68.tinypic.com/11gn96c.jpg[/img]


----------



## buckeyebowman

Too bad pheasant backs don't taste like morels! I'll be hitting it tomorrow and Sunday to see if the rain brought any up.


----------



## ant

Buckeye Good luck.How far are you from Columbus just outa curiosity?Was over by Zansville today with Scott.No eadibles but an interesting day.If you Are on facebook let me know and Ill send you a friend request.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I live in Youngstown in Mahoning County, so I'm a good 3 hours NE of C'bus. Went out today for a short time but was very uncomfortable. Wind was howling out of the NW producing classic "lake effect" rain showers. It would rain like hell, then the sun would come out. Then it would cloud up again, rain like hell, then the sun would come out again! 

I could stand that, it was the wind that made me nervous! When you hear stuff crashing to the ground in the distance, with all the dead trees and widow makers around, my head was on a swivel! Made it hard to concentrate.


----------



## ant

All the dead ash can make the woods a very dangerous place in the wind.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Went out today for a quick look just to see what was happening. We got our rain (and snow!), but it was around freezing last night, so really didn't expect morels. Finally starting to see some pheasant backs and LBM's popping up. As far as shrooms are concerned, the woods are starting to look like they should have 2-3 weeks ago. We'll see what develops, if anything.


----------



## the shroominator

I think it's pretty well done in my area. Last Wednesday I found a bunch of large tulip morels that were kind of crumbly and some were fallen over. Very deep in the woods. The only direct sunlight was a narrow band sneaking through the leaves. Haven't found anything anywhere since. Buckeye if you're finding pheasant backs and they're no bigger than 1/2 your palm then the soil temp and timing are correct for the area. Good luck to you. I hope you fare well. If I lived a lil closer I would come give you pointers but to me the learning is part of the fun


----------



## cooley

Shroominator I found a few tulip morels Sat. Too that were too far gone and I'm a county north of Buckeye. I found my first morels April 26 here. I hope your right about our area but I don't believe it's going to happen. There was a report of a few being found in portage co. yesterday I'm going to to take another look that's all we can do and hope for the best. What a strange year!


----------



## the shroominator

Indeed a strange year. April 24 was the first day I brought any home. Was watching a few slightly before then. 3 not so good seasons in a row for me and I'm out a lot. You definitely gotta be way deep in where nobody goes to find any now in my area. And even that's a shot in the dark. Too many ppl stomping through my patches this year. Time to seek new ground


----------



## morelseeker

When I lived in Kent,OH I noticed the Springs were later. I really thought someone would be finding them still, in NE OH. Have you tried around Mogadore?


----------



## timbucktoo

Great photo album KSU.Shroomer! Very nice finds. 

Up in the Greater Cleveland area still havent laid eyes on a single morel. I've found probably every single other mushroom that has ever considered popping up in our parts though, that's for darn sure!
I've located a very big dying Elm and Ash groove and scoured it for about a week now. Haven't run into another person there and not seeing any morels. Yet... I Hope!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Nice going, ksu shroomer! Terrific pics and nice finds. You give me hope, so I'll be going back out.


----------



## the shroominator

That's awesome ksu!!! My hope has been renewed. May I ask if you've noticed any kind of pattern to them for this stage of the season?


----------



## the shroominator

Thanks ksu!! I know of a few areas like that!!


----------



## the shroominator

How's the newborn and the new house??


----------



## the shroominator

Morels must be done. It's been pretty quiet here. When we're everybody's last finds? Did you find any buckeye?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Don't know if I'm the buckeye you're looking for, but I found a grand total of 2! I think that once we finally got the rain there were way too many nights in the 30's in what should have been prime time. The soil couldn't warm up enough to really get anything going. Oh well, we'll have to see what the rest of the year brings. I'm on another forum where a guy has already found hericeum, shaggy parasols, and his daughter found a fresh chicken! Weird year! I guess black trumpets and chants are right around the corner, so I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## the shroominator

@buckeyeman. Yes you're the fella I was referring to. At least you didn't get skunked. I hope the rest of your shrooming goes better than morel season. I don't look for anything other than morels but I may start looking for chanterelles this summer. I've never eaten one. What do they taste like?


----------



## rmcorn

Hello, I'm new to this morel hunting. Before I knew what they were, I used to kick them over or leave them alone bc to me they looked poisonous. I just didn't know. I found my first one a couple of weeks back. I haven't looked since. I will be looking today in NW Ohio. I will let you know what I find if any. BC I've learned there is 3-4 stages of morels, etc. I mainly like to prospect, pan and detecting. I just like to "find" stuff. Found meteorites 2 years back. I have yet to find the mother load of anything...lol We'll see..


----------



## rmcorn

OH and BTW, young people around SE MI and NW OH, have been finding them the past few days as they post them on FB. Many areas in NW OH have sandy loom..Locals say to look for that...


----------



## majorajor

I'm the boyfriend of the guy's daughter who found the laetiporus chicken mushroom. It was the cincinnatus variety and a very early state of growth, before the pores had formed. We found it in a spot just outside of Toledo, we were there to visit a friend. It was growing on a desicated oak stump with cubical heart rot. Had it last night for supper. We've been all over looking for Morels but so far the only edibles we've got this year are that small bit of Chicken, some Oysters, and Pheasant Backs for making stock with. Still hoping the Morels get confused and pop up around Cleveland. We'll see.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Shroominator, chants are wonderful! They are fruity and meaty. Some people think they taste and smell like apricots. I've never found any black trumpets, so that's kind of on the "to do" list. I'm on another forum with a guy who claims that sticking your nose in a bag of black trumpets and inhaling is like going to Heaven! 

Majorajor, that's exactly right! He posted a pic of it and it was def the "cincinnatus" variety! I found one last year on a golf course I was playing in October! It was growing at the base of an oak.


----------



## the shroominator

Thanks for the info buckeye! I'll have to find some and give them a try


----------

